# Christmas at the Park



## mysteryscribe (Feb 1, 2006)

[FONT=&quot]The city park is closed on Christmas eve, as it should be I suppose.  Still, there are those of us who need to do something to take our minds off family holidays.  In my case it is to shoot pictures of the icy lake.  The photos from that kind of day match my spirit, all cold and empty.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I figured screw them.  If they couldn't be open, they most likely wouldn't be on the look out for worn out old photographers.  I packed my homemade four by five camera and non home made tripod into the park.  I also stuffed my pockets with five home made film holders.  It was slow going, since the old ticker isn't as strong as it used to be.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I set the tripod up with the same view of the lake that I had shot a hundred times.  I hadn't shot it with the four by five camera, so it would be a little different.  I did the mental calculation to convert the modern f stop meter reading into the very old Polaroid numbers.  When I finally had everything ready I tripped the shutter.  Since it was early morning I had to do a little counting to get the right shutter speed.  It worked out to be a full second.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I set up to make a shot of the carousel.  The horses were all gone, and the sides were closed in against the strong winter weather.  Still the fancy sign was out and the place looked as miserable as I felt.  Holidays, even when I had my family, were pretty miserable, but alone they were lethal.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I found the tourist pontoon boat moored under the boat shelter.  I made a shot of it.  Then one of a miserable looking old flotation ring and rope hanging from a pole.  Those were still outside because some guys still fished in the cold.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]With one of my final two sheets of film, I took a shot of a pay phone with the head piece missing.  The cut end of the wire hung loose beside the pole.  I was looking for a final shot to finish off my planned five shots, when a dog appeared from nowhere.  He nosed around a garbage can just long enough for me to take a quick shot, which I thought most likely wouldn't work at all.  [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Since the dog was dragging a lead behind him, I captured the miserable looking animal.  He or she had most likely never had to scrounge up a meal.  The poor thing looked cold and hungry or maybe that was me pressing my own feelings on him or her.  I decided to take him or her home with me.  I knew that first I should give the owner a chance to find the poor animal.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I found out it was a male dog before much longer.  Only because he had to pee.  The dog and I sat on the bench looking out at the lake, while the wind beat me into submission.  I was ready to say that I had given the owner enough time within minutes.  [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I began to talk to the dog just to get my mind off the cold.  He responded by looking up at me as if he understood.  He wagged his tail at all the right places.  I was beginning to enjoy our little talk, when a woman and small boy came around the bend in the path.  [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"Jake, there you are," the boy shouted.  He was obviously relieved to find his pet.  As for Jake he went a little crazy at the site of his kid.  I couldn't have held him even if I had wanted to.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"Thank you for keeping him for us," the woman said.  Before I could respond Jake and the boy pulled her away.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I still have the picture of that mutt digging in the garbage. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The End[/FONT]


----------



## mannella (Feb 9, 2006)

So post the picture of the dog!--Lenny


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 18, 2006)

It's fiction there was no dog lol


----------

